# Who is the best Joker?



## Ulquiorra (Jul 20, 2008)

Serious poll.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 20, 2008)

um.....Heath Ledger


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2008)

Mark Hamill.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Narcissus (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Frieza (Dec 30, 2009)

Mark Freaking Hamil.. and Narcissus's video had me in stitches.


----------



## John (Dec 30, 2009)

Mark Hamill was one of the best things about the animated series for me. Whenever I think about how the Joker would sound like his voice immediately comes to mind (especially the laugh ). As far as the characters' on screen portrayal I'd say Heath Ledger. To be honest when I first heard that he would be playing him in the Dark Knight I had my doubts but I was pleasantly surprised when I actually saw him in action.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2009)

Since this is just a "I love Ledger" topic that was switched around to "I love Hammil", I'm gonna switch it around more.

Aaron Eckhart's Two-Face is better than Heath Ledger's Joker.
He was just a better antagonist all-around.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Dec 31, 2009)

Mark Hamill...


----------



## Sen (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll go with the poll   He really was one of my favorites though, probably the one that stands out the most because it was his last movie too. ;__;


----------



## Austeria (Dec 31, 2009)

In the movies, I personally prefer Ledger. This is not to say Nicholson's is bad at all.

In the animated series, Mark Hamill of course. 

I can't pick between Ledger and Mark since I haven't seen Mark acting out the part. Though even if they did, I don't think I could pick one since they both seem to have different interpretations of the character.


----------



## EscapePod (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm gonna say Heath Ledger, but not because it's the only option


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 31, 2009)

Mark Hamill.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Dec 31, 2009)

ledger                                         .


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 31, 2009)

Ledger for the physical performance, Hamill for the voice.  If only we could mix the two...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are my rankings:

Mark Hammill
Jack Nicholson
Heath Ledger
that guy from the 60s


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 31, 2009)

Ceser Romero. He was actually pretty cool.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

I still go with Heath Ledger. I read some of the TDK screenplay and behind the scenes and Heath made up a lot of stuff that wasn't in the screenplay. The "hi", the clap when Gordon gets a promotion, the "yes" when Gambol asked him if he thinks he can get away with it.

No doubt that Mark Hamill is the best Joker voice actor, I would vote for him to. He had a very maniacal laugh and a voice that can melt butter (or is that just me? Cause I find the Joker sexy? ). 

Anywho, Heath Ledger and Mark Hamill are great. Jack Nicholson, he was alright, the character was played right but I just didn't feel the madness. He was more of a common criminal than a scheming mad clown.

Shit...promised myself I wouldn't post. Whatever. 


Mmm...dat ass.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't like Heath Ledger, Heath Ledger, or Heath Ledger, so I'll choose Heath Ledger.

I very much enjoy Hammill as the voice.


----------



## Sann (Dec 30, 2010)

Heath Ledger rules 
Though I likef Jack Nicholson as Joker, but I loved Heath^^


----------



## Neogenesis (Dec 30, 2010)

UR mom cuz Heath WAS a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 30, 2010)

Hard ....
Heath...


----------



## Brickhunt (Dec 30, 2010)

He might not be the best joker, but he's the only who got away with killing Batman...multiple times 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8D3xnRoSnk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Heath, it's really the only choice.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow. 

A whole year.


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2010)

Why the shit was this bumped?


----------



## Roy (Dec 30, 2010)

Toss up between Heath Ledger and Mark Hamill.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 30, 2010)

Heath Ledger was just epic


----------



## Amrun (Dec 31, 2010)

I was going to vote Heath Ledger anyway but stacked polls annoy me.


----------



## gorgoino18 (Dec 31, 2010)

Jack Nicholson was good, Heath Ledger was better.


----------



## lovelycessa (Dec 31, 2010)

none of the above


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 31, 2010)

Mark Hamil's Joker is _the_ Joker. Ledger's was great, but to me nothing can top Mark's Joker.

Edit: How did you even dig this shit up?


----------



## The Potential (Dec 31, 2010)

Mark Ledger..


----------



## Bender (Dec 31, 2010)

Heath Ledger is the one and only Joker

It's been that way for a while.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 1, 2011)

Mark Hamill > Kevin Michael Richardson > John DiMaggio > Richard Epcar > Jack Nicholson > Cesar Romero > Heath Ledger

Personally I thought Heath Ledger's acting tallent was more impressive in The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus. His Joker never really felt like the Joker to me. It was a good performance but it wasn't the Joker and that is why he's at the bottom of the list.

And I'm not saying he's the worst Joker, just at the bottom of the top seven.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 2, 2011)

For me, Mark Hamill is unquestionably the greatest Joker ever. Heath Ledger is my second favorite, and he certainly gave a new portrayal to the character, but no one can match the style, panache, and insanity of Hamill's Joker. The flashback scene in _Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker_ was one of his greatest moments and helped to truly shown the depths of his evil and depravity, and I will always remember him from my childhood watching _Batman: the Animated Series,_ with that maniacal laugh of his.


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Mark Hamill > Kevin Michael Richardson > John DiMaggio > Richard Epcar > Jack Nicholson > Cesar Romero > Heath Ledger
> 
> Personally I thought Heath Ledger's acting tallent was more impressive in The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus. His Joker never really felt like the Joker to me. It was a good performance but it wasn't the Joker and that is why he's at the bottom of the list.
> 
> And I'm not saying he's the worst Joker, just at the bottom of the top seven.



I see you trollin'.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Hamil for best tv Joker

But as for The Films

Heath Ledger's Joker is Beast


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2011)

Nicholson Joker would like to shake the hand of whoever necro'ed this.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2011)

Chee said:


> I see you trollin'.


That's rich coming from you Chee.

But no I'm not trolling. Quite frankly The Dark Knight is the most overrated movie I've ever enjoyed (Avatar being a close second) and Heath Ledger's Joker is the most overrated part of that movie. It never really felt like the Joker. Heath Ledger is a good actor but he was not at his best here. I think most of the problem was Nolan and his desire to keep things "realistic" rather than keeping faithful to the comics.

He was insane sure but he was missing the funny side. He never seemed like he was having fun, he never seemed like he saw everything as a joke. In the end the reason he didn't feel like the Joker is because nothing about him suited the name Joker. He was a good villian but he was not the Joker.

The worst Joker was Jeff Bennett in Batman the Brave and the Bold. His voice was terrible. The dialogue was well written but his voice didn't suit the Joker at all.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Hamill for best voice actor everrrr really.

And Heath Ledger for best film Joker.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 2, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Mark Hamill > *Kevin Michael Richardson* > John DiMaggio > *Richard Epcar* > Jack Nicholson > *Cesar Romero* > Heath Ledger



Who might these other Jokers be?

John DiMaggio was great by the way.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2011)

Stark042 said:


> Who might these other Jokers be?


Kevin Michael Richardson played the Joker in The Batman. His performance was only slightly better than John DiMaggio. The Batman's take on the Joker is somewhat frowned upon but I think it portrays his insanity in a way that can be shown in a kid's TV show these days.

Richard Epcar was the Joker in Mortal Kombat Vs DC Universe. This performance tends to be ignored when comparing Joker voices but I think it was good enough to include.

Finally Cesar Romero was the Joker in the old Adam West Batman series.



Stark042 said:


> John DiMaggio was great by the way.


That he was. I'm always impressed when I hear his voice in anything.


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 2, 2011)

Well , i guess Ledger owned the poll .


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Hamill


----------



## Netorie (Jan 2, 2011)

Ledger for the live action and Hamill for the animated.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 2, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Kevin Michael Richardson played the Joker in The Batman. His performance was only slightly better than John DiMaggio. The Batman's take on the Joker is somewhat frowned upon but I think it portrays his insanity in a way that can be shown in a kid's TV show these days.
> 
> Richard Epcar was the Joker in Mortal Kombat Vs DC Universe. This performance tends to be ignored when comparing Joker voices but I think it was good enough to include.
> 
> ...



Ah yes, The Batman. I also enjoyed that Joker quite a bit. I never saw the Adam West Batman or played the story mode of Mortal Kombat Vs DC Universe. So I can't touch on their respective performances.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 3, 2011)

Jeff Bennett


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jan 3, 2011)

Mark Hamill>John DiMaggio>Heath Ledger>>>>>>>>Anything Else.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey I'm soo cool and edgy because I put Ledger as the worst.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 3, 2011)

Ledger is overrated. He's listed as the best by so many not because of his acting ability but because he's currently being eaten by worms.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 3, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Hey I'm soo cool and edgy because I put Ledger as the worst.


Actually I said Jeff Bennett is the worst. Heath Ledger is still overrated.


----------



## Vice (Jan 3, 2011)

Bender said:


> Heath Ledger is the one and only Joker
> 
> It's been that way for a while.



Mark Hamill would like a word with you.


----------



## Chee (Jan 3, 2011)

There were many parts where Ledger's Joker was having fun, in a psychotic way. The skipping as he hummed, the "I like this job, I like it", the nurse part where he made sound effects and looked confused when the rest of the building wouldn't explode, the part where he was laughing as he was falling off the building.

He was the Joker to me. All the facial ticks and the way he walked, it was brilliant. 

So no, Zaelapolopollo, I don't love Heath Ledger's Joker because he's dead (Cesar Romero would be my second favorite if what you're saying is true, he's dead as well). I love it because he brought the Joker to life.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 3, 2011)

What does Heath being dead have to do with his acting?? I don't understand why people keep saying that..


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 3, 2011)

Chee said:


> There were many parts where Ledger's Joker was having fun, in a psychotic way. The skipping as he hummed, the "I like this job, I like it", the nurse part where he made sound effects and looked confused when the rest of the building wouldn't explode, the part where he was laughing as he was falling off the building.


He seemed less open about it than he should be. The Joker would make his sense of humor known to the world.



Chee said:


> He was the Joker to me. All the facial ticks and the way he walked, it was brilliant.


The way the character was written on the other hand, terrible. Nolan did not get the character at all.

Not to mention the design, he looked like he just slapped on some make up without really paying attention. The Joker is a performer, he'd want to look his best.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 3, 2011)

Just because he wasn't the Comic Book Joker, doesn't mean he was a bad Joker at all. I'd liked the way Nolan made his Joker. 

You don't like his acting, or you just want your Comic Book Joker??


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 3, 2011)

Stark042 said:


> Just because he wasn't the Comic Book Joker, doesn't mean he was a bad Joker at all. I'd liked the way Nolan made his Joker.
> 
> You don't like his acting, or you just want your Comic Book Joker??


I never said bad. I don't think it's a very faithful adaptation but as a character on it's own it was still a good performance.

The seven Jokers that have Heath Ledger at the bottom were all good performances, that's why Jeff Bennett wasn't on there. I'm not saying Heath Ledger is a bad Joker, I'm saying that when it comes to the good Jokers he's at the bottom of the list.


----------



## Chee (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, he did get the character. Who cares if Nolan changes it from a tub of acid to messy makeup, the character itself is relativity unchanged.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

I just liked Jack's Joker in the movies more. He was more fun.

Heath's Joker was more badass, but he wasn't as much fun. 

Obviously the animated Joker voiced by Mark is the best though.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 3, 2011)

Chee said:


> Yes, he did get the character. Who cares if Nolan changes it from a tub of acid to messy makeup, the character itself is relativity unchanged.


The problem with the make up is that it's a mess, not that it isn't his skin. The Joker is a performer, he'd want to look his best.

And a big part of the character was changed. He never really puts a comical spin on his crimes.


----------



## Levithian (Jan 3, 2011)

Jack Nicholson, the absolute best. I laughed my ass off.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 4, 2011)

Levithian said:


> Jack Nicholson, the absolute best. I laughed my ass off.



My father approves your answer.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 4, 2011)

Chee said:


> There were many parts where Ledger's Joker was having fun, in a psychotic way. The skipping as he hummed, the "I like this job, I like it", the nurse part where he made sound effects and looked confused when the rest of the building wouldn't explode, the part where he was laughing as he was falling off the building.
> 
> He was the Joker to me. All the facial ticks and the way he walked, it was brilliant.



You just described everyone who has played the character.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 4, 2011)

Adam West from tv Batman got the best joker is the best of all time my grandfather approves my anwers.


----------



## Fuse (Jan 4, 2011)

Depends, Jack did a better job pertaining to most of the old comic books and the old tv show. He played off a more zany-smilex toting Joker going towards the mentality of mass murder joking.

Heath on the other hand was more philosophical for some reason with the whole humanity is a joke bit. But it worked. He played his comedic bit with punchlines/delivery of the crimes or murders or destructions and snappy comebacks.

I enjoy both honestly because there almost two separate roles because of the movies.


----------

